# Storm-Finder testing



## storm-finder (Feb 27, 2010)

I was informed today of the our site www.storm-finder going down, we are testing our Hail alerts (system will text you alerts to your phone) and site may be up and down today. Sorry for the inconvenience. I will post later today when all is good. 

Thanks

L.


----------



## storm-finder (Feb 27, 2010)

Site is up and running! We will be upgrading periodically. For those of you that visit, I'd love some feedback. 

Thanks


----------

